# IUI today, no pessaries to take home? Should I call clinic??



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

When I had my pregnyl injection yesterday, the nurse said I'd be given some pessaries after my IUI to thicken womb lining. Today, Consultant was very quick, did the IUI procedure and basically said, 'take your pregancy test in 2 weeks, call us either way, good luck" before swanning out the door. Being Saturday there were hardly any nurses around. I forgot all about these pessaries until just now. Does anyone know what I should have taken home?? And is it crucial? Can it wait till Monday? Or do I need to call out of hours Doctor tomorrow (Sunday)? 

Stressed!


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i've got cyclogest pessaries which are progesterone to thicken and maintain the lining of the womb.  however, others who've had IUI haven't been prescribed them.  i'd ring the clinic just to put your mind at rest.


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Joeyrella, I definitely will. When was your IUI? Have you had any before?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I didn't have Cyclogest on either of my IUI cycles


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i had my first IUI on wednesday.  i was amazed at how simple it all was, i think that's why i'm feeling pretty calm - denial that i've actually had anything done i think!!


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Well do stay in touch then. Are there many others on 2ww at the mo? Anyway, best, best luck to you and maybe we'll both get lucky!

xxx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

there's quite a few on the IUI girls TTC thread.  it's so exciting to finally be having treatment, fingers crossed for us all
x


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Joeyrella
Just had a look over there and saw your other reply - thanks! I'm still getting used to how these boards work. Going to take myself off to bed with my friend the hot water bottle. What a day!


----------



## gelatogirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Thought I'd update for anyone reading the thread in the future....

Got some more info and was assured that as my cycle and fertility is considered pretty normal, as I'd had the Clomid and pregnyl, my egg(s) will have been released and then the ovaries should be doing the job of providing the progesterone on their own. While progesterone is sometimes given to women doing IUI, it's especially needed when you've had a frozen embryo transfer as then your ovaries won't be producing the progesterone. Makes sense to me now.

GG


----------

